# 2001 Tuscany ready for 2009



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Just scotch brited, decaled, new saddled and tuned up the bike. It ready for 2009. I went with the 2003 decals because I liked the look better,


----------



## tuscanybill (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey great job on the bike!!! Your attention to detail really shows. 

Very nice wheels also, have you had much time on them yet to give a ride imprestion? 

May the wind be at your back in 2009! -- Bill


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I've been riding on them for a little over 2 seasons. The have only been trued 2 times and only came out very slightly. I have put over 7,000 miles on them and they have served me well. They are fairly stiff, so I never get much, if any, wheel/brake rub when hammering. I highly recommend them.


----------



## tuscanybill (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback on the wheels, I have the Mavic Ksyrium SL's on my 05. They are nice and have seved me well, no big complaints. I have been looking at wheels for my next addition -- some day. Thanks again


----------



## gipogipo (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi, great bike!
I did scotch-brite on my vortex too, but the result isn't so good.
Can you tell me how did yo do that? Green scotch brite (the one for dishes...i guess,right?), dry or wet? Any other advice?
Thanks, G


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I used the dish type scotch brite. I went with the brushed orientation of the tubes, lightly and dry.


----------

